# Dito



## Seb_K

Hi guys, 

I noticed that the word "dito" appears when people converse or write in Tagalog. What does it mean --- for example; Okay naman ako dito.

My comprehension of that phrase is that, the person is doing fine. But the usage of "dito" (?)


----------



## pharabus

Seb_K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I noticed that the word "dito" appears when people converse or write in Tagalog. What does it mean --- for example; Okay naman ako dito.
> 
> My comprehension of that phrase is that, the person is doing fine. But the usage of "dito" (?)


 
dito means "here". As I understand it "Okay naman ako dito" is something like "I am ok here"


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, salamat ha! Now I know what it means.


----------



## Nikola

I am not a native but I can tell you that it is also contracted for example on the phone: si Nikola to. Means it is Nikola here (on the phone)


----------

